

Six Ways America is Like a Third-World Country - wslh
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/six-ways-america-is-like-a-third-world-country-20140305

======
Zigurd
The other, late submission of this article got flagged off HN.

For a site that's much about objective performance measures, some people sure
had their big foam "We're #1" finger on as they hit the "flag" button.

